# Can pigs eat poison ivey?



## T Rice (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got a wooded couple of acres the I've been considering putting a few pigs on; it's covered with poison ivey... problem?

Will they clean this out. Will it hurt the pigs or the meat?

Thanks

TR


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

mine ate it right up, which is great cause if my youngest son even looks at it he gets it i swear! We had tons of it but now that i got them they keep it mowed down. Don't see why it would hurt their meat at all, it's just a shrub. only my son and hubby are allergic to it, me and my 2 other kids aren't at all.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Only if they can get to it will they eat it! Pigs enjoy a good serving of poison oak and ivy and there are no problems unless you handle the pigs after they have been exposed.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Interesting. We don't have poison ivy or poison oak (knock on wood, praise be and all that good stuff!). We do have thistles and burdock - both of which the pigs love to eat from top to bottom digging up the roots. The fields are clear of them although there are some on the periphery that we hand pick. I have a hard time imagining how they eat thistles, I've had a thistle thorn go right through my hand from palm to back - YOWSA! That hurt for days. To imagine chewing those up is hard!

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------

